# !!!serious pre-amp freebie PreBOX - from Analog Obsession



## JEPA (Mar 11, 2019)

i know guys we are here a composers/musicians community more than a tech-oriented one, but this freebie is awesome. I am testing on real strings recordings at my home computer and so far my favorites are nr. 2, 4, 5 and 7 (nr. 3 is interesting). Two and five really silky for strings!! I can't wait tomorrow to test it on VSL at the studio!

Included models

1-Hamptone Tube Mic Pre
2-SSL 9k Line Amp
3-Tape Color
4-REDD47 Mic Pre
5-Neve 1081 Mic Pre
6-Alembic F2B
7-Quad Eight Mic Pre
8-Ampex AM-10
9-ALTEC 1566A (Under development)
10- FAIRCHILD 692 (Under development)







Analog Obsession "PreBOX" for GDIY! (Free for everyone!) - KVR Audiohttps://www.kvraudio.com › Forums › Effects

Analog Obsession "PreBOX" for GDIY! (Free for everyone!) - Gearslutzhttps://www.gearslutz.com › Home › News › New Product Alert


----------



## S.M Hassani (Mar 12, 2019)

Dat Neve...


----------



## JEPA (Mar 12, 2019)

GALS % GUYS. I can now state that this plugin is really awesome. I was mixing today at the studio a funky-band and i applied PreBOX on the Kick, Snare and Hi-Hat.... Gorgeous!! 

I could get the snare to cut really well through the mix with the: 4-REDD47 Mic Pre.
Kick Drum was sitting effortlessly well in the mix with the 2-SSL 9k Line Amp!
And Hi-Hats were doing nice with the 5-Neve 1081 Mic Pre...

incredible that this plugin is free.. I am NOT related in any way with Analog Obsession, i am only a fan of good products. 

Keep mixing well!


----------



## JEPA (Mar 13, 2019)

...actually I am inserting it everywhere...


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up JEPA, this sounds really good. I have other Pre-amps I've paid for and initial tests so far show this stacks up very well.


----------



## JEPA (Mar 22, 2019)

it's completed, the last two preamps (9-10). But there started a drama because people don't donate... i have donated, if you use it often do that!


----------



## robgb (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

